# Gutted you missed Brooklands?



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

don't miss this....!

Its being far better supported by Audi UK and you want to get your fair share of their marketing budget spent on you - don't you???

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 0&start=30


----------

